# Wifes gyneclogist appt



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Among other marriages problems, this makes them pale in comparrison.


My wife came to me last week and said she has had bad bleeding between her periods, and scheduled a Dr appt, (she has always had some issues over the last decade or so, having to get pap smears and tissue samples that have alway came back ok,last was 2007, she is 39 yrs old now)

we go last week and the doc does, the pap smear, blood work etc and schedules her for another appt next week to go over results and do an ultrasound, she is scared to death thats its something bad, ...She has been having pains that are keeping her up at night and has cried almost everynight, I just hold her, caress her, stroke her hair and tell her I have her/Im here for her and that I love her..

I am scared to death, trying not to show it...I dont know what else to do or say to try and comfort her...ladies any advice?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am sorry to hear this! I really hope and pray it's nothing serious.

Is there something you can do to take her mind off of it? Take her away for an adventure filled weekend or something?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Yep, what hope said. And be there and be supportive, which you are already doing.

Keep in mind that if it were something really bad, they wouldn't be waiting till next week for follow up.

Keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I had the same things. All my issues were benign. I had surgery and finally got that bastard ovary removed, but the mid-period bleeding was from big tumors (twice I had them removed)...but they were not malignant.

Just gotta go through it. It is scary...it is hard to not know what's up. But if her bloodwork and tests came back questionable, they wouldn't wait a week. I had a 2 hour ultrasound....yea, 2 hours...and had to wait a week for results. THAT SUCKED...but just gotta go through it and hope for the best.

For the pain, have her cut caffeine which is an inflammatory drug. Also, what helped my horrible cramps, was to make sure to get enough fiber (so waste didn't press against my uterus/ovary) and I cut out breads...gluten is also inflammatory.

I know that pain. omg. WORST PAIN EVER! Worst than child labor. I hope her issues aren't serious and a surgery can help. I have been pain free since March and I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

strugglinghusband said:


> Among other marriages problems, this makes them pale in comparrison.
> 
> 
> My wife came to me last week and said she has had bad bleeding between her periods, and scheduled a Dr appt, (she has always had some issues over the last decade or so, having to get pap smears and tissue samples that have alway came back ok,last was 2007, she is 39 yrs old now)
> ...


Keep doing that, just be there for her, she's proably on a roller coaster of emotions right now.
Volunteer to go with her to one of her appts, that may give her the emotional strength she didn't realize she needed.
Bring her flowers, pick up her favorite foods, run her a bath, do something to pamper her & show her that you want to comfort her anyway you can.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Phenix70 said:


> Keep doing that, just be there for her, she's proably on a roller coaster of emotions right now.
> Volunteer to go with her to one of her appts, that may give her the emotional strength she didn't realize she needed.
> Bring her flowers, pick up her favorite foods, run her a bath, do something to pamper her & show her that you want to comfort her anyway you can.


Yes, I would definitely offer to go with her to the upcoming appointment.

I was a basket case with my last appt. I was expecting the worst and it turned out to be okay. My H was very supportive and comforting during my crying spells and "worst case" scenario I kept going on and on about... He just let me talk  It was a long week.

Keep your head up and best wishes!


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

I did go to the 1st appt, she didnt want me to but I told her, I'm your husband, I love you and I'm going end of discssion...I sat in the waiting room, she didnt want me in there when the doc was doing the exam, which I understand why..I'm also going to the second one, but will go in with her this time.

they made the follow up appt the same day as the 1st visit(10 working days later) and I thought the same thing that if something came back negative in between appt's they would have called for a sooner appt...

her stress level is thru the roof right now, so I'm doing everything I can to take care of her...for her pain the only thing that really helps is for me to massage her lower/stomach area.

The bath idea is a good one...and I will get take out for tonight, BBQ from a awesome rib joint..

Thanks for the ideas and thoughts.
S/H


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

strugglinghusband said:


> Among other marriages problems, this makes them pale in comparrison.
> 
> 
> My wife came to me last week and said she has had bad bleeding between her periods, and scheduled a Dr appt, (she has always had some issues over the last decade or so, having to get pap smears and tissue samples that have alway came back ok,last was 2007, she is 39 yrs old now)
> ...


Hi struggling ~

I'm so sorry that you two are going through this. Being her steady 'rock' during this time - just holding her when she's upset, listneing to her when she's willing to talk - is what you should do. Go to her appointments with her if she wants you to (I didn't want my H to go to all of mine  ). Ask questions, be interested/concerned in her health, including her emotional health.

I went through something similar last year. There can be many different causes... in my case I found out that I had uterine fibroids. The bleeding and pain were awful, but I had surgery back in November to remove the fibroids (and I did NOT have to have a hysterectomy, which made me happy) and it has been like night and day since then.

I know it's easy to say to try and not stress about it too much until you know what is really going on, but try and think on the positive side of things. 

Hoping and praying that everything turns out for the best.

Best wishes.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

strugglinghusband said:


> I did go to the 1st appt, she didnt want me to but I told her, I'm your husband, I love you and I'm going end of discssion...I sat in the waiting room, she didnt want me in there when the doc was doing the exam, which I understand why..I'm also going to the second one, but will go in with her this time.
> 
> they made the follow up appt the same day as the 1st visit(10 working days later) and I thought the same thing that if something came back negative in between appt's they would have called for a sooner appt...
> 
> ...


Did she have a uterine biopsy at her last appointment? That is usually the first step, then an ultrasound (pelvic & vaginal) typically comes next. The biopsy typically causes a lot of cramping - at least it sure did for me.

If she's having pain/cramps, I found that laying down, taking Motrin (ibuprofen, if you can tolerate it, is one of the most awesome meds for cramps), and using a heating pad on my abdomen/back helped a lot. I just kept the heating pad by my bedside because I would sometimes have cramps at odd times. If she's having severe pain/cramps, she should call her doctor's office. It's possible that they can prescribe her a pain med (I was able to get motrin with codeine for my cramps), or they can tell her other things she could do to alleviate the pain.

Distracting her with an awesome BBQ or something fun to do - go see (or rent) a movie you've been wanting to ... and just planning it and then surprising her by asking her out for a date will also help take her mind off the waiting.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

There are lots of things that could be causing the between bleeding, besides anything ominous. Fibroids and endometriosis - to name but a few.

It sounds like you're doing everything in your power to comfort her, so perhaps you could distract her a little, like Enchantment suggested.

I hope everything goes well at the Gynae appointment.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Just keep doing what you are doing and be there and you did the right thing going to the appointment and are doing the right thing going to the next one. Vent away here! (hugs) you are a good man!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

strugglinghusband said:


> Among other marriages problems, this makes them pale in comparrison.
> 
> 
> My wife came to me last week and said she has had bad bleeding between her periods, and scheduled a Dr appt, (she has always had some issues over the last decade or so, having to get pap smears and tissue samples that have alway came back ok,last was 2007, she is 39 yrs old now)
> ...


good job! your the man! hope all goes well for you guys.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

It sounds like endometriosis. 

If she is not trying to get pregnant this is not a serious disorder. Uncomfortable at times, but not life threatening.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

ahwwww could very well be cysts. but whatever the case all you can do is comfort as you have been and let her know you are walking right beside her the whole way!!!!


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

Wife got Endometrial Ablation and it fixed a lot of her problems


----------

